# Diet drinks could be making you depressed



## kentish maid (May 13, 2018)

Diet drinks contain the artificial sweetener Aspartame in place of sugar, however scientific studies suggest that an amino acid contained in Aspartame has the power to slow down your body's production of serotonin, which regulates your mood. Less serotonin = less happy vibes. Cheers, diet drinks.

http://www.msn.com/en-gb/foodanddri...-puts-you-in-a-bad-mood/ar-AAx81S6?ocid=ientp


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 13, 2018)

All these years I thought I was just a miserable tw*t.  I can now blame it on the diet drinks.


----------



## trophywench (May 13, 2018)

LOL Matt!  Sadly I don't think I've ever drunk enough of them to cause mine!


----------



## Radders (May 13, 2018)

I read “scientific studies suggest” to mean “we think this but can’t prove it one way or the other” so I don’t think I’ll worry too much.


----------



## Amigo (May 13, 2018)

So not fed up, just under ‘lemonade lethargy’ or a ‘Cola cloud!’


----------



## kentish maid (May 13, 2018)

Radders said:


> I read “scientific studies suggest” to mean “we think this but can’t prove it one way or the other” so I don’t think I’ll worry too much.


So true


----------



## Drummer (May 13, 2018)

I tried various fizzy drinks and found that the ones with aspartame made me feel really weird - spaced out - which some people might like to experience, but I had to be careful as I usually had to get to the loo quickly for the rest of the day as, although I did not experience polyuria before diagnosis when still drinking low sugar squashes, the aspartame containing drinks definitely caused moments of anxiety and a thankfulness that we have a downstairs loo.


----------



## Sally71 (May 13, 2018)

Sweeteners are about 500 times sweeter than sugar though, so I still think I'd rather have a tiny bit of sweetener than a whole load of sugar in my drinks.  Sadly I find plain water awfully boring, I know that's the healthiest thing to drink, have started occasionally having a glass of squash instead of the dreaded fizzy drinks.  But if you read everything then there wouldn't be anything left safe to eat or drink, and what's decided to be really bad for you one week will probably be good for you the next


----------



## mikeyB (May 14, 2018)

Of all the things going on in my life, I think the small amount of aspartame in Diet Irn Bru must be having a minimal effect on my level of good cheer. I’ve never noticed any effect from aspartame, but since I was young, Saccharine has given me a headache - I can always tell if it’s in a drink.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> All these years I thought I was just a miserable tw*t.  I can now blame it on the diet drinks.


Laughing out loud here Matt...so that explains it.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 14, 2018)

Amigo said:


> So not fed up, just under ‘lemonade lethargy’ or a ‘Cola cloud!’


Or a 'Lilt Tilt' downwards Amigo.


----------



## HOBIE (May 17, 2018)

Is it Miserable Matt  ,Made me giggle too


----------



## Bubbsie (May 17, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Is it Miserable Matt  ,Made me giggle too


Honestly Hobie...I'm shocked I'd never do that?.


----------

